# Tarmac,Roubaix, or Allez Race?



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

i have basically a 2 part question. being a beginner I'd like to know the difference between the 2 cf bikes. I'm just your average bike path rider. I have a allez apex and am thinking going carbon. I can look at the geometry and really I don't know how the numbers translate to the real world.


The next part is ,after looking at the Allez Race build I'm contemplating swapping frames. It's a better frame and better looking color.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tarmac & Allez = "race" geometry.... geometry made for response and sharper steering.

Roubaix (and Secteur) = "Relaxed or Endurance" geometry... bred from the cobblestones of the Paris-Roubaix race, the geometry is made to cushion you a bit more, place you a more upright, and Zertz inserts to dampen high frequency vibrations


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

Can't comment on the Allez but I have owned a 2011 Tarmac Expert, rode it 300 miles and sold it to go back to the Roubaix Expert. Best decision for me but I'm a 17 mph 59 year old rider. I have a 2011 Roubaix Apex in Florida that is a great riding bike too. I really like the Ultragra though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you own an Allez, you pretty much know how a Tarmac's gonna handle. Roubaix's will have slightly slower (some say more predictable) steering/ handling. Which you'd prefer is purely subjective. Ride (both), then decide.

JMO, but although the Allez Race is an upgraded version of your Allez, I don't think I'd consider it _enough_ of an upgrade to justify the cost.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking of buying the frame and swapping my current parts to the new frame. The guy i deal with at the lbs would buy my frame to build a bike for himself. It would all depend on what deal we could make.


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

If you're an average bike path rider, I would suggest the Roubaix. Can't imagine you wanting to race through a bike path (although to each his own). Decision may influence this decision as well. I can't speak for the Allez/Tarmac but as others have stated, they're more geared to racing. I just bought a Roubaix and am quickly finding myself going farther every weekend because it's relatively relaxing compared to more aggressive bikes.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm 55 yo and just started riding last year. I'm hardly fit enough to go racing anywhere yet. I am certainly hoping it comes. this year has sucked. A long cold spring and I hardly can make myself get out after work. I mostly ride Saturday and Sundays. Sunday I went 25 miles which was a good workout for me even after falling in the mud. Sunday was on a new bike path which was quite enjoyable.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

ksauers said:


> i have basically a 2 part question. being a beginner I'd like to know the difference between the 2 cf bikes. I'm just your average bike path rider. I have a allez apex and am thinking going carbon. I can look at the geometry and really I don't know how the numbers translate to the real world.
> 
> The next part is ,after looking at the Allez Race build I'm contemplating swapping frames. It's a better frame and better looking color.


You had me at "Average bike path rider". Well, the age as well. I'm 51 and loving the comfort ride these days. I can't speak to the new Allez Race frame, but can only speak about an older Allez frame that I own.

The comfort of the Roubaix will be much appreciated for that type of riding. I bought one (2013 Roubaix Comp Compact) for that very reason after being on an Allez the past 7 years. The Allez is still in service (my son), but moved to 25mm tires to help soften the ride a tad. 

I rode the Allez in a more "race oriented butt in the air" position (click on photo to get a non crunched version)...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7305517620/" title="P1010001 by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7093/7305517620_1b98ecf014_z.jpg" width="640" height="431" alt="P1010001"></a>

Now I am enjoying a more comfortable position on the Roubaix with the bars about even with the saddle so I can look at more than the 10 feet of pavement in front of me...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8979456263/" title="BikeSetUP by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5453/8979456263_d693eafa8e_z.jpg" width="640" height="417" alt="BikeSetUP"></a>

Yet I still have the spacer stack that I could remove if I want to tilt down a bit more. Either way - the Roubaix is comfort all the way over the more race geometry of the Allez for me.

The Roubaix is comfort out of the box and eats up - with aplomb - "your average bike path" which these days tends to be filled with plenty of cracks, bumps, gravel crossings, curb crossings. It's not going to be used for racing, as it sees the majority of its weekly miles on paved bike paths (40 miles round trip on one, and 26 on the other). I think it will also be an excellent bike for a ride here in Iowa called RAGBRAI where we ride from one side of the state to the other during the course of a week involving pie, beer, pork chops, humidity, heat, camping, and 10-20K folks on county roads riding in mass.

The Roubaix has a much more relaxed fit than the Allez thanks to the geometry and the taller head tube. The Zertz inserts provide the cushion along with the 25mm tires (and you can go even further by purchasing the Cobl-Gobl-R). I am finding no need for the Cobl-Gobl-R as my bike is plush as is. I'm a mountain biker used to full suspension, so the Roubaix fits my needs much more than the harshness of the Allez.

Have you had the opportunity to test ride both of the new frames?


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going riding now actually and there is a Specialized dealer on the way and am going to stop in.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

ksauers said:


> I'm going riding now actually and there is a Specialized dealer on the way and am going to stop in.


That will be the best way. It might come down to what they have left in stock or can order in a size 61cm frame. We tall guys don't get much to pick between....


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

That RAGBRAI sounds like a fantastic ride!


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Racerdj said:


> That RAGBRAI sounds like a fantastic ride!


It's a crowded road with that many cyclists, but a fun ride with like minded folks. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but my wife and I are looking forward to it this year as it will be our first time riding RAGBRAI _sans_ children.:thumbsup:


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

Racerdj said:


> I have a 2011 Roubaix Apex in Florida that is a great riding bike too.


 Got that Apex for all the Florida mountains? Got a chuckle out of me on that .


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

digibud said:


> Got that Apex for all the Florida mountains? Got a chuckle out of me on that .


Just up and down three bridges!


----------

